# waste of money waterfowl gear thread!!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

so I have bought a lot of waterfowl gear over the years that's complete junk but yet they still carry this crap everywhere. so please weigh in with all the crap that's out there that people should stay away from...#1 for me are the neoprene decoy gloves!! they have been the biggest waste for me, they tear apart at the seams after one use and are a waste.. I am going to buy those olive crabber type gloves I've seen at cabelas, I hear they are great.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

The neoprene gloves have worked great for me, from a leakage/breakage standpoint. But, my hands get sweaty.....so still cold in the winter.

The biggest crap gear I've bought has been steel shot! I was only able to hunt a year or two with lead shot....and as a crappy shot 12-14 year old, I killed more of the birds I hit. With steel, less than half of what I hit (solidly) is dead when I get to it. GRRR! :evil: 

Aside from that, the Mojo decoy I have I think was a waste of money. I've used it with very little success. The ducks seemed to flare off. I have a couple of motorized keel attachments for the Avery Greenhead Gear dekes that I really like. They give motion to our spread, but not totally "in your face" like the mojo.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> so I have bought a lot of waterfowl gear over the years that's complete junk but yet they still carry this crap everywhere. so please weigh in with all the crap that's out there that people should stay away from...#1 for me are the neoprene decoy gloves!! they have been the biggest waste for me, they tear apart at the seams after one use and are a waste.. I am going to buy those olive crabber type gloves I've seen at cabelas, I hear they are great.


I had a pair of neoprene gloves and they came apart at the seams in a few months. I bought the green one piece gloves and have never looked back.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hodgman waders.....the boots always rot and leak after 2 seasons. :evil: 
3 1/2" shotgun shells


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I had several of those motors that attacked to the keel of you decoys, they sucked ***. Air-powered mojo's suck too.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I bought a Lab once...


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I bought a Lab once...


maybe it was the owner that made it a waste!?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I would suggest staying away from "Fatal Flashers". The commercial makes them look pretty cool, but honestly, they blow something fierce. You cant throw the decoys with them on or the wings will flop off to the side or get stuck upside down showing nothing but white. just one problem after another with them..


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Federal shells,High end dollar shells. what a waste of money. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Federal shells,High end dollar shells. what a waste of money. :mrgreen:


What! :shock: You know Estate shells are the best for the money. :mrgreen: You keep on shooting those Xperts, they seem to work fine for you. 
So back on topic:
I think Kent shells are a waste of money, they rust faster than any other shells I have used. I know there are guys on here that love em', I'm just sayin I don't.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Federal shells,High end dollar shells. what a waste of money. :mrgreen:
> ...


Those estate shells are not that much money. They are cheap and yes you love them. O don't worry I will be staying with my xperts. they shoot just fine out of my gun. So are you ready to go kill some ducks ? :mrgreen:

the neoprene gloves only work for a year or two then they leak. Still looking for a goof pair of gloves.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

I actually love my neoprene gloves. I only use them when I am picking up or breaking ice though. When I am in the blind I put on something warmer. Their limited use may add to their longevity in my case. I think the most worthless thing I have bought has to be those orange motors that clip the the decoys keel. Where I hunt there is lots of vegetation, so the propeller gets all tangled up in weeds and doesn't work. Even when there aren't weeds around they don't seem to have enough power to really give the decoys much movement.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Anything I've ever had that was made by Avery has been a total POS. :evil: My decoy retriever pole bent the first time I used it just to pick up a normal mallard decoy. I've used a few of their Dokken-style duck bumpers for training and the heads fell off and the bodies cracked after about a week. I've also seen Greenhead Gear decoys losing paint still in the box. Pretty much anything they make is a cheap Chinese-made piece of crap, they won't get another penny from me!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

captain said:


> I actually love my neoprene gloves. I only use them when I am picking up or breaking ice though. When I am in the blind I put on something warmer. Their limited use may add to their longevity in my case...


+1. I have tried to limit the use of my neo gloves to only setting up and picking up the dekes. Seems to have helped. This coming season will be my 3rd with them. Not bad for $20.


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm still using the same pair of Neo gloves that I bought 5 years ago. Granted I only use them when picking up decoys or when my hands might get wet (launching the boat etc.) but other than that I have not had any trouble with them. 

Would never buy another Jack Kite. They work very well but to **** noisy.


----------

